# Heather Roberts?



## Pippity (10 August 2016)

Does anybody know if Heather Roberts, the saddle fitter, is still working? I've been trying to get hold of her for a few weeks and having no joy.

If not, any reccommendations for saddle fitters with a decent selection of second-hand saddles in the Lymm area?


----------



## xxcharlottexx (12 August 2016)

I'm just about to find out as I was going to contact her this week to get mine booked it. Used cath lonsdale 2 years ago so if not I'll use her again x


----------



## Pippity (12 August 2016)

I managed to get hold of her, so she is still working!


----------



## Ellevis (12 August 2016)

She is, just difficult to get hold of!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (13 August 2016)

Left a message so hopefully will hear back soon


----------

